# Downright Scary



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm not to sure I actually want to post this, but am sure I need to at least write it up.

Last night was a very scary night for us. 

I took the dogs outside about 9:30 for their evening P&P mission. They both did their business and I brought them back into the house where they proceeded to do the bitey face play. Lynda was in her recliner watching TV. 

I had to use the restroom myself so away I went. A moment or two later I hear Lynda screaming from the family room. "Jim hurry. He's stuck. He's crying. Oh hurry he's crying". As quickly as was possible I made my way back to the family room and saw Lynda still in her recliner, but with a panicked look on her face. "Snoopy's stuck under my recliner".

So, down I go to have a look. Sure enough Snoopy had his head wedged between the two sliders that support the chair as it moves forward and backward. Wedged at such an angle I couldn't get him free. He was whimpering, and his muzzle was slick with panicked saliva. I tried my darndest to get him free, but there was no way. I could feel him failing. Finally he went limp.

"He's dead" I said. "He's not moving" 

Luckily when he passed out he went limp enough that I was able to slide him backwards and out from between the rails. 

His eyes were open and clear, but clearly he was in severe stress. I thought for sure he was dead. So, I gave him some mouth to nose and some CPR and he roused.

It took a minute or two before he was able to stand. He wagged his tail a bit. Lynda was beside herself -- she had moved all of the furniture around the recliner (coffee table, end table and their ex-pen) by herself so that I'd have room to move. "Here's his blanket - take him to the emergency room vet now!" So I wrapped him up and drove the 5 miles to the emergency room. The drive down was uneventful. He was very quiet, and I spoke softly to him. The emergency vet wasn't busy and took him in right away. A few minutes later the vet came out holding him and said that he was going to be just fine and that all of his vital signs were normal, and that there was no trauma to his neck or trachea. 

As relief flooded through me I realized just how lucky Snoopy had been, and how dangerous some things can be for these little guys.

I got home about an hour after I'd left and of course Lynda was in tears vowing to through the recliners out and put a couch in instead. We'll see. I don't think that the snoop dog will have any desire to go exploring under them again....

This morning he's behaving as if nothing happened.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh my GOSH!!! Major hugs for everyone!

I am so glad it was a happy ending. Hugs again.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

What a heart stopping story, I'm glad Snoopy is ok.

It's a good thing you were able to stay calm enough to do what needed to be done. I often wonder if I would panic in an emergency situation, I hope not. Have you taken pet CPR training or did you just know what to do?

I bet Snoopy is staying far away from that recliner today.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh my GOSH, how scary!!! Good for you giving mouth to nose and for staying calm enough to know to do that!
I am so thankfull he is okay and i bet he'll think twice before going near that recliner again!!!


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

OMG! That's enough to scare the liver out of you. I'm so glad everything turned out ok.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Jim, you had me gasping in fear, dreading the possible outcome of your story. Thank God he made it through that horrible ordeal. His angels were working overtime on that one. I imagine you and Lynda will take longer to get over it. 

This should be a sticky thread and a warning for other owners of the possible hazards around our homes with a puppy. Sending you and Lynda cyber hugs. I can't even imagine your panic.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh my gosh!!!! *I* panicked, and I wasn't even there!!! I am SOOOO glad to hear everyone is going to be OK!

Wow, that is extremely scary. I can't even begin to imagine the things a tiny little pup could get into around my house. I haven't had one in so long - all of my creatures are rescues who were full grown (or near it) when they came to live with me.

Thank you for sharing your story. 

Do you know much about dog CPR? Did you know how to do mouth-to-nose, or did you just wing it? I'm wondering if there is some sort of dog CPR class or information or something...


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh gosh---that must have been an awful ordeal to go through. Sending hugs to you all! :hug:


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh Jim - I'm so sorry this happened to you and Lynda and the pups - so very scary and so relieved all is ok - I must say you are one good doggie daddy - you describe the situation with such calm and empathy - these dogs are lucky to have you.


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks all for the warm replies.

To answer your questions about the CPR -> As a motorcycle rider I believe in being very defensive, and in that vein I'm a firm believer in knowing CPR and first aid should I come across a fellow rider that is down (anyone for that matter). The CPR classes I take stress the importance of how to administer CPR to a baby vs a full grown adult. 

Snoopy is 6 1/2 pounds - and smaller than a baby so he got little breaths and some regular chest massages.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow! That was incredibly scary. Thank God he is okay. 

Gives Lynda a good excuse to go furniture shopping though!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

What a scary story,I had to skip to the end to make sure everything was okay,I'm so glad all ended well,it just goes to show how careful we all have to be.Well done for keeping such a cool head, and saving the day.I hope Snoopy has learn't his lesson and won't go near it again.


----------



## nycali (Sep 6, 2010)

Jim, so glad to hear everything is ok. It is a good reminder to always be on the lookout when pups are out and about. You saved Snoopy's life, being so calm and prepared; what a good dad. Big hugs all around.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

So glad he is ok, you are wonderful. It is just for that reason that my daughter will not have a glider in her house she is afraid one of her fur kids will get hurt. Good Job to you and to Linda for not moving. Linda & Sasha


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

omg...I about died reading this!! That is one lucky pooch..
I am not going to get that story out of my head for a while


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh, how scary! I am so relieved that Snoopy is okay now but I'm sure your heart was pounding quite a while later! Question: Did you put your mouth over his mouth and nose or just his nose? I've read about it before but now I don't remember and I'm not sure what I would do in a panicky situation like this. Fortunately, my DH was a Navy Corpsman for twenty years and he usually takes over in medical situations. Give Snoopy a hug from Abby & me!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

What a close call...sounds like you did all the right things to fix the problem!
I'm always worried they'll be under the chair when we put the reclining part down, and it will hurt them. 
Recliners probably aren't the best for curious puppies!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow Jim, we're sending you all hugs. That's a good reminder that things we think are so simple and can be dangerous to our little ones.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Renee said:


> What a close call...sounds like you did all the right things to fix the problem!
> I'm always worried they'll be under the chair when we put the reclining part down, and it will hurt them.
> Recliners probably aren't the best for curious puppies!


A recliner crippled my irl friend's dog. She put the foot part down and it caught his back ;/ That was it for our recliner and out the door it went. We just got a sectional couch and a bed and recliner was something I wanted until I remembered her dog so we got one without it. We had close calls with our recliner and I just didn't want to take a risk. Then again, just something as simple as a nightgown with straps on it can get all tangled in a dog and be dangerous to them. My car has a backup camera on the dash...wouldn't it be great if recliners had that? It could even save a baby


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ls-indy said:


> Gives Lynda a good excuse to go furniture shopping though!


Sales are so down, it's a perfect time to go shopping for larger ticket items. Talk to the manager and offer them 30-50% less...and a lot of them take it! We've been doing a ton of shopping for the house since we just moved into it a few months ago and boy am I learning how to shop...plus I'm a tightwad eace:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Geeeze Jim are you trying to scare the bejeepers out of us. Thank God no injuries. I don't trust Molly lying under our beech /lawn chairs either, I have seen these things collapse many times when someone too heavy LOL, comes tumbing down. Watch out for rocking chairs too . Thanks for sharing. It's a good reminder.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh, I too skipped to the end. Thank the heavens Snoppy is fine!!! I won't have one either my cousin got his arm stuck as a child were talking early 60's and it is deformed and stopped growing. Hugs to you and your wife.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh my god, Jim. I am so glad Snoops is OK! I almost puked reading this. I'm so sorry you guys had such a traumatic experience. Hugs to you and Lynda, and of course Snoops!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So scarry! So glad the little guy is OK.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That's a horrible story! I could see it happening as I was reading your story. Poor little snoops. I am so happy to hear he's doing fine now. Glad you posted this for others who may have a recliner.
Kisses and hugs to the snoops!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> That's a horrible story! I could see it happening as I was reading your story. Poor little snoops. I am so happy to hear he's doing fine now. Glad you posted this for others who may have a recliner.
> Kisses and hugs to the snoops!


 He is a good narrator ehh Linda. I think he enjoyed scaring us. LOL Jim , I think you should write us a short story for Halloween. It might be good for anyone who is constipated.


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> He is a good narrator ehh Linda. I think he enjoyed scaring us. LOL


Dave -- I do love to write. But, there really wasn't anything overly enjoyable about sharing this experience. I don't think I've ever been so scared in my life. I had so many thoughts running through my head as I tried to figure out how to extricate him -- "How will I ever explain this to the breeder - to his vet - to the Kids". All of the way to "He's not breathing anymore". To "My little puppy just died in my hands and I couldn't save him".

The story was posted as a true recollection of a very real experience that I hope no one else ever has to go through.

Ok -- if I scared you AND made my point then I'll take the 'enjoyed' comment!


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

Jim,

What a terrifying experience. It sounds like a good thing Snoopy passed out so you could get him out. Of all things to get caught in-you try to be very careful and then the thing you never would have expected happens. I strongly believe everyone should take CPR-you just never know-you could save your loved one's life. I am so glad snoopy is no worse for the wear-hope you are too now.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, man, Jim! I was so afraid to read the what the outcome was going to be for Snoopy! You are a great puppy dad. What a relief to read the end. Hope he continues to do well, and that you and Lynda return to normal vital signs soon, too!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow, Jim! I am SO glad to hear Snoopy is OK. I can't even imagine how scary it was for you and your wife. It sends chills down my spine just thinking about it.

We do have a recliner, but fortunately, when it's open, Kodi wants to be on top of it with us. We'll be even MORE careful from now on!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah Jim , I was just teasing you. I can only imagine how afraid you were. And it's good to relate these stories so we all can learn. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow Jim, how horrible. This convinced me - recliners are out the door asap & I'm taking a pet first aid class even faster. I can picture this happening to any of us and worse knowing Snoopy was very very lucky to have a Hero like you who knew what to do in such a terrible situation, I'm not sure I would have.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

My stomach absolutely turned over when I started reading your story. So glad for you and Lynda that the story ended well. You are certainly the person one would want to have around in the event of emergency with your ability to keep a cool head. Snoopy is indeed a lucky little fellow. Thanks for posting this - these puppies need to be watched ever so closely and this is yet another reminder!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh my gosh!!! That sent chills down my spine reading it, That is downright scary and thank God you were able to get him out in time, if you weren't there, omgosh, 

:kiss:'s to Snoopy! and :grouphug:'s to you and your wife, how frightening!!

Kara


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Kudos to you and your wife for staying level-headed in the midst of such a frightening incident. Extra points to you for knowing how to give doggy-CPR! My heart was pounding as I read your post! I'm guessing Snoopy won't be investigating the underside of the recliner any time soon - if ever. 

Calming hugs to you two & Snoopy :hug:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

OH MY OH MY! I was just panicking reading this story. 

Poor Snickers - so glad he is ok. I hope you and Lynda recover - my goodness what an ordeal.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, how horrible to have that happen. I would have been so sick at my stomach that I wouldn't be any good to anyone. I'm glad you knew what to do Jim, even with the panic you must have been feeling.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You scared me! Thank goodness you stayed level headed and responded like you did to save Snoopy's life! I am so glad there was a happy ending.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> You scared me! Thank goodness you stayed level headed and responded like you did to save Snoopy's life! I am so glad there was a happy ending.


Me too!
Did you figure away to block him from going there again?


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

mintchip said:


> Me too!
> Did you figure away to block him from going there again?


Sally,

Actually he's been avoiding the chairs altogether -- I have to pick him up and put him on my lap, as he'll no longer clamber up if I hold the recliner partially open like he used to.

It sounds like we have a shopping date this weekend looking for a couch....


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Jim, I just bought a new set from EQ3 furniture. I don't know if there's one near you, but they have really good prices for good quality stuff. They offer a 5 year protection plan on the leather for like $100, and it INCLUDES scratches! You just have to say it's from a button on your pants or something versus being from puppy claws. Just a suggestion


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

galaxie said:


> Jim, I just bought a new set from EQ3 furniture. I don't know if there's one near you, but they have really good prices for good quality stuff. They offer a 5 year protection plan on the leather for like $100, and it INCLUDES scratches! You just have to say it's from a button on your pants or something versus being from puppy claws. Just a suggestion


Thanks! But, I have to say we don't have a EQ3 store out here on the left coast. Sadly we don't have much in the way of name brand stores anymore. I'm thinking IKEA, Basset, and a "order and wait months" Thomasville".... There used to be National Brands like Bruners, Levitz, heritage house.

Now that I think about it we may well be out shopping in a mom and pop store -- that can't be all bad!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Glad this had a happy ending...


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Jim - I accidentally stepped on Eli's foot the other day and almost cried thinking I had crippled him. I can't imagine what you must have felt except for completely horrified. So sorry you had to go through that. Glad he's OK.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

What a horrific experience for all of you. So glad things turned out alright. I recently too CPR training again. Always good for a refresher course. Let us know if the recliner makes it into the trash. I don't think I could keep it. So happy for your happy ending.


----------

